# Bling Bling!



## Xmetal (Dec 27, 2004)

Got Chrome?



















Was mucking round in photoshop and discovered this neat effect while playing with layers.  Enjoy!


----------



## tekzero (Dec 27, 2004)

yo can you chrome a pic of my car if i post it up?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 27, 2004)

Is your car a dark colour? (preferably Black?)


----------



## angelikmermaid (Dec 28, 2004)

omg that looks so weird... lol.. but it dose look kinda cool.


----------

